# Civilization 3 won't load - Help!



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

I have installed Civ 3 on my computer, but every time I try to load it, it freezes. I uninstalled and reinstalled it, but no change.
It gets as far as the "Infogrames" logo, then the screen goes black, and then nothing. I have to exit the program by pushing Ctrl/Alt/Delete, and the screen then says that Civ 3 is not responding. My computer should have a high enough spec. I have an Athlon 64 X2 3800 processor with 1024MB memory, and 128MB nVidia GeForce 6150 PCI-Express. I have been onto the nVidia website and installed the latest driver for the video card. I run Windows XP. I have tried closing down all other programs on my computer. I have had the CD in two different drives on my computer. I tried the site recommended by Photolady "How to tell if your computer will run a game" and although the site does not mention Civ 3, I tested it on Civ 4 and it passed on all counts.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try installing the latest patch for the game, available here.


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Unfortunately, I am in the UK, and it says the patch would not work on my version.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Alright, let's try running it in compatibility mode then. Right-click the shortcut to the game, select Properties, then click the Compatibility tab, and check the Windows 98 mode, and hit OK. See if that gets you any farther.


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Tried that - didn't work.

Thanks for you efforts - hope you can come up with another idea!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Alright, post your DXDiag report. Click Start->Run, type in 'dxdiag' without quotes, and hit OK. When the progress indicator on that program is done, click the save information button, save it somewhere, and then paste it into this thread.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Why dont you get Civ4??


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

I saved the file to desktop (dxdiag.txt), then I went to the attachment key (The paperclip ), and uploaded the file, but now I don't see it on this page. Hope you can find it.

Perhaps buying Civ 4 is a good idea, although I would like to get 3 working for my own satisfaction. (If nothing else, to prove I can follow instructions!)


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

It's there - isn't technology marvelous!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Here's a site with all the patches...if you have the Play the World expansion pack, then get the UK version of that. Otherwise, try the Civilization III Patch v1.29f (9.9 MB), it doesn't say anything about language specifications, so I think it will work.


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

I downloaded the patch (Mirror 3 - whatever that means) and it was a disaster. Civ 3 didn't load at all, and this web site (Tech Support Guy) and a number of other web sites also stopped responding. I tried system restore, and that froze and would't load. I eventually used "add/delete programs" to delete the download, and everything is back to where it was - still no Civ 3 , but everything else seems to work.

This is a nutty problem


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

That's very strange... Well, I would try reinstalling CivIII, but I'm pretty much out of ideas...your computer should clearly be able to run it, it just sounds like some weird compatibility issue somewhere that I just can't think of.. sorry


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Since my last post, I have had all sorts of files freezing - specially websites. I have had to close down my computer and restart it to get into this website to send this message.

I have tried to remove civ 3 from the computer, but two files refuse to be deleted - Civilization 3.exe and binkw32.dll

Everytime I try to delete them I get an error message saying that I can't. I have gone to their attributes and made them not read only, but nothing I do enables me to delete them.

This is now getting wierd

What shoud I do to get rid of Civ 3 

I will purchase Civ 4 and try with that.

Hope I can read your reply, as I have not always been able to get into this web site


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

That's very strange. You can try booting into safe mode (restart - before the Windows logo comes up, hit F8, and select Safe Mode from that list), this should stop the program from trying to run.


----------



## Giddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank you for all your efforts. I have finally got rid of the last vestiges of Civ 4, and all seems to be well with my computer. I will bin the CD, and order a copy of Civ 5 - Hope it works properly, and I don't have to come on here again with more problems!

Once again, thanks for trying - I am still puzzled as to why it didn't wotrk


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

you mean civ4...


----------



## kylev1620 (Jun 10, 2008)

ok if anyoene still uses this forum, i have a problem withh civ III and i need help. I got it installed, the loading video screen is fine but whenever i get to the main menu everything is shifted left and i can't figure out how to fix it.


----------

